# Diving the Oriskany screws on 12/28



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I think Captain Kennedy (Due South Custom Charters) has room if anyone is interested in diving the Oriskany on Tuesday (12/28). The marine forecast says to expect 1' seas.

If anyone is intersted, I can post a report on my visit to the screws (current permitting).

Bryan


----------

